# WD Scorpio Blue WD3200BEVE - disque dur - 320 Go - ATA-100



## guitou.net (5 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous
je viens de tomber là dessus .....
j'ai un alu book 1,67 Ghz, 17" et dessus déjà un 250 Go WD .
Pensez vous que ce 320 pourrait se monter à la place ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
Guitou.net


----------



## pickwick (5 Novembre 2009)

Oui sans problèmes.
Achète un boitier externe (interface FW400 et USB2 pour disque IDE ATA et surtout pas SATA) pour  le mettre d'abord dedans et le relier au powerbook par un câble Firewire 400 et cloner ton DD interne via Superduper.
Ensuite intervertis tes deux disques durs.
Et Clone régulièrement du DD interne vers les DD externe.


----------



## guitou.net (5 Novembre 2009)

pour ta réponse et bravo pour la rapidité
Je vais faire comme tu dis.
Par contre comment se fait il que mac way n'en propose pas ? trop récent ?
Merci encore et bonne journée
Guitou.net


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2009)

Aucune importance, le matos est le même partout. Les gros vendeurs de pièces PC comme grosbill, ldlc et cie font bien l'affaire


----------



## pickwick (5 Novembre 2009)

guitou.net a dit:


> Par contre comment se fait il que mac way n'en propose pas ? trop récent ?
> Merci encore et bonne journée
> Guitou.net




non trop vieux car le format ATA-PATA-IDE a été remplacé par le SATA SATA2 depuis déjà quelques années.


----------



## atchoume (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, en fait je suis pratiquement dans le même cas je chasse un disque de bonne qualitée et de grande capacitée pour mon powerbook g4 1,67 modele 1138 et je voulais savoir s'il est obligatoir de passer par ce système de clonage.
Guitou.net si tu te sépare de ton disque je suis preneur....
Je recherche moi aussi un wd3200BEVE, mais le 250 pourrais faire l'affaire.


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2009)

atchoume a dit:


> Bonjour, en fait je suis pratiquement dans le même cas je chasse un disque de bonne qualitée et de grande capacitée pour mon powerbook g4 1,67 modele 1138 et je voulais savoir s'il est obligatoir de passer par ce système de clonage.
> Guitou.net si tu te sépare de ton disque je suis preneur....
> Je recherche moi aussi un wd3200BEVE, mais le 250 pourrais faire l'affaire.



Le 250 et le 320 sont dispo chez grosbill.som, je les ai vus il y a quelques jours. Plus qu'a commander


----------

